# A big Hello



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi to every one on the NZ forum!

We have submiited our EOI on 27/12/10 with 125 points.
My wife is the main applicant - Nurse - and she will be taking myself and 2 teenage daughters with her if successful.

Nick & Julie


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

gingerdingo said:


> Hi to every one on the NZ forum!
> 
> We have submiited our EOI on 27/12/10 with 125 points.
> My wife is the main applicant - Nurse - and she will be taking myself and 2 teenage daughters with her if successful.
> ...


Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you're doing what Hubby and me did (terrible grammar there!) We emigrated with the 2 tennaged sons on my points. 

Anything you want to know, ask away...


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Nick and Julie
Let us know how things are going.
My husband and I have been Invited to Apply, currently awaiting police clearnce certificates.


----------

